# Bacon



## bill ace 350 (Nov 23, 2020)

Opened my last pack of bacon. Dry cured with TQ and Brown sugar. Cold smoked.

Put 4 pieces in the trash can smoker this morning.  

Pop's brine.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 24, 2020)

Smoked yesterday,  rested overnight. 
Smoke again today, rest over night again.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2020)

Looks pretty darn good to me!
I really like fatty bacon, it turns out so crispy!!
Al


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 24, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks pretty darn good to me!
> I really like fatty bacon, it turns out so crispy!!
> Al


Thanks! Picking up some color.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2020)

Looking real Good from the Bear's Den Windows, looking to the North!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 24, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looking real Good from the Bear's Den Windows, looking to the North!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bearcarver! Pulled it and put in the fridge,  hard freeze tonight....

Put it in tomorrow,  temperature supposed to be low 40s...


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 25, 2020)

Pulled two pieces after 2 days.

Giving the middle 2 one more session.

Then ill have 2 pieces each of 3 day, 2 day, one day to compare to eachother.

I consider a day to be one full tray of pellets followed by overnight with no smoke.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 27, 2020)

Pieces on the right 3 days of smoke, pieces on the right 2 days.

Ready for the vacuum sealer.

Will slice as when i open each pack.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sliced some up for a very late breakfast!


----------

